# Request: Silhouette of pebbles/stepping stones



## dice (Jan 29, 2010)

As the title says, I need an image that contains various pebbles and/or stepping stones in black and white only. If it's being created by scratch I don't require too many pebbles/stones as I can resize them myself, it's just creating the pebbles that I'm having issues with.

An example of what I'm looking for would be this:







but with the stones being black and the background (i.e. everything else) being white, like a silhouette.

I'd be grateful if anyone could assist me with this.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 29, 2010)

Um, could i just use that pic, black the stones, and white the background? or do you need something more customized? (i'm at work, on a slow day, and i'm a graphic designer, so this would even be more approved than surfing the web lol)

EDIT:
Like this?


----------

